# ABS & Traction control problems.



## Maverick18T (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay I tried searching the forums. Looked through the mkiv DYI/FAQ and the brake DYI/FAQ but can't seem to find anything related to my problem.

My ABS and traction control lights are both on in my mkiv Jetta 1.8T. My asr button does nothing. Traction is always off.

My drivers side abs sensor is none existent, almost looks like it was cut off, the wire is just hanging there.

So my question is: are the front abs sensors the same as the rear because I have two from the rear laying around somewhere. Is there a connection higher up like the rear abs sensor so I don't have to splice it in ( just unplug the cut one and plug a new one right in). And is this missing sensor also giving me my Traction control problem?


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm also experiencing the same issue.... hmmm


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

All abs, vsa, traction control etc. functions are dictated by your modulator. So when it sees a fault, ie, your abs sensor is no existant, it shuts off all functions for safety purposes.

You need to get em replaced, most likely the FR's are not the same as the RR's but they can be in some cases.


----------

